# Ju 87 build



## OldTimer (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi everyone, well for the first time in 45 years I'm attempting to build the Hasegawa JU 87 1/32. I've been watching all the YouTube videos and wow what a difference kit builds are ! I've purchased extra bits from Eduard and a Haynes manual to assist so I will update as and when I have completed some parts. Any advice though would be extremely helpful, thank you.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 27, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to the build. If you need any detail shots I'll be more than happy to post


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 27, 2019)

Welcome aboard. Good to have you here.


----------



## OldTimer (Oct 27, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to the build. If you need any detail shots I'll be more than happy to post


Hi thank you, I'm a bit short of cockpit details, cables, wires etc.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 27, 2019)

Not sure how much the difference would be but which version are you building?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 27, 2019)

Welcome to the mad house, and looking forward to your build.
I'm sure we'll all try to help, so if you need info or advice, just ask.


----------



## OldTimer (Oct 27, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Not sure how much the difference would be but which version are you building?


I'm thinking it's the 87D although some parts in the box are marked D or G


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 27, 2019)

PM sent, check your inbox​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 27, 2019)

Welcome aboard and I'm happy to help. Maybe a mod could move this to the Start to Finish Builds category.


----------



## rochie (Oct 27, 2019)

hello and welcome.

if possible post some pictures of your intended subject and i am fairly certain mountains of help would be forth coming !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2019)

Good luck and steady on!


----------

